# Debitel Vertrag vorzeitig kündigen



## Wargrown (13. März 2010)

*Debitel Vertrag vorzeitig kündigen*

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit einen Vertrag bei Debitel.
Leider habe ich versäumt rechtzeitig zu kündigen und so muss ich dort noch ein Jahr bleiben.
Ich will aber aus dem Vertrag unbedingt raus!!!

Der Vertrag wurde letztens umgestellt. Dabei haben die Mitarbeiter scheinbar einen Fehler gemacht und mir statt den versprochenen Freiminuten Frei SMS gegeben.

Könnte ich vorzeitig kündigen, wenn mir dadurch hohe Kosten entstehen???


Vielen Dank

PS: Sorry für die trockene Schreibweise aber ich bin etwas müde


----------



## fuddles (14. März 2010)

*AW: Debitel Vertrag vorzeitig kündigen*

Nein kannst du nicht. Vertragslaufzeit bleibt Vertragslauzeit.

Vorzeitige Kündigung durch Restzahlung der übrigen Grundgebühren bis Vertragsende gibt es quasi nicht ( Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ), bei Debitel wirst du da überhaupt kein Glück haben.

Da du vermutlich einen Vario Tarif hast, kannst du monatlich entscheiden ob Minuen oder SMS nutzen willst.
Diesen Fehler des Mitarbeiters kannst du nicht für eine vorzeitige Vertragskündigung nutzen.


----------

